
Ask HN: What book have you given as a gift? (2017) - schappim
What book have you found so amazing that you have given it as a gift? This could be a tech book, biz, self help or other book.<p>I asked this a year ago and there were some great suggestions: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12243611
======
CherryEdith7
Don't talk me. A user experience book that designers have to read!

